

Making Binaural Recordings With Earbuds/Headphones - blackhole
http://blackhole12.blogspot.com/2012/03/making-binaural-recordings-with.html

======
anigbrowl
Ouch - something must be very bad to yield so much noise. It might be worth
running the headphones through a mixer instead of straight into the computer.
If you want a pro solution, it starts at $59:
[http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-
bin/gold/category/110/...](http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-
bin/gold/category/110/mics)

~~~
blackhole
But if you have a mixer, why not just buy proper microphones? A cheap mic is
around $5, so buying two of those would yield vastly superior recordings for
even less. This is merely a curiosity for unusual situations where standard
equipment is not available.

~~~
anigbrowl
Sometimes you want to record discreetly or covertly. Using ear-mounted mics
gives you an unusually well-defined soundfield; this can be emulated with
head-related transfer functions, but not as well as the real thing. Recording
with bad headphones as mics is of course trashy sounding, but that's often
interesting for musical purposes.

